# [Game] Coldwar

## SiOu

Bonjour,

Voila j'ai achete la version (windows) de coldwars, je pensais que celle-ci me permettrait dy jouer sous linux ... Or l'ebuild disponible sous gentoo n'arrive pas a détecter mon cdrom de coldwar !

Depuis j'ai un gros doute, je ne peux installer la version disponible chez tous les revendeur, sous linux ? 

Obliger d'acheter la version coutant 50$ chez publishgame ?! J'espere que c'est une blague, que j'ai oublié quelque chose quelle part !

Voici ce que me donne un emerge coldwar :

```
Gentoo Cold War # emerge -av games-strategy/coldwar 

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] games-strategy/coldwar-1.0.1  LINGUAS="fr -de -ru" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) games-strategy/coldwar-1.0.1

 * coldwar-1.0-1.0.1-x86.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * This ebuild will need the cdrom for coldwar

 * If you do not have the CD, but have the data files

 * mounted somewhere on your filesystem, just export

 * the variable CD_ROOT so that it points to the

 * directory containing the files.

 * For example:

 * export CD_ROOT=/mnt/cdrom

 * Please insert+mount the cdrom for coldwar now !

 * Press return to scan for the cd again

 * or hit CTRL+C to abort the emerge.

export CD_ROOT=/media/Dvd/

 * Press return to scan for the cd again

 * or hit CTRL+C to abort the emerge.

 * If you are having trouble with the detection

 * of your CD, it is possible that you do not have

 * Joliet support enabled in your kernel.  Please

 * check that CONFIG_JOLIET is enabled in your kernel.

```

J'ai bien CONFIG_JOLIET d'activé en dur dans mon kernel.

Quelqu'un a réussi à l'installer sous gentoo ?!

----------

## ghoti

 *SiOu wrote:*   

> l'ebuild disponible sous gentoo n'arrive pas a détecter mon cdrom de coldwar !

 

Tu as bien monté le CDROM comme demandé par emerge ?

 *Quote:*   

>  * Please insert+mount the cdrom for coldwar now !

 

----------

## SiOu

Oui le cdrom est bien mounté.

----------

## CryoGen

Et si tu copies le cdrom quelque part et que tu définis la variable CD_ROOT ?

----------

## SiOu

Bha j'ai bien tenté de faire ca ( cf mon log ) :

 *Quote:*   

> export CD_ROOT=/media/Dvd/ 

 

M'enfin peut etre qu'il faut l'indiquer autrement ? Lors du emerge ?

----------

## Leander256

Il faut faire ça *avant* de lancer emerge! L'ebuild attend juste que tu aies tapé Entrée, il ne te donne pas accès à un shell.

```
# export CD_ROOT=/media/Dvd/

# emerge -av games-strategy/coldwar
```

----------

## SiOu

OUi effectivement tu avais raison, c'était bien la solution.

Par contre comme je le craignais, l'ébuild n'est pas compatible avec la version disponible chez nos revendeurs les plus proches ..

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo siou # emerge games-strategy/coldwar
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

J'imagine qu'il faut la version de publishgame à 50$.

----------

## brubru

Salut.

En lisant le contenu de l'ebuild (celui de /usr/portage j'imagine), on peut déduire la structure du cd de publishgame et ce que l'ebuild veut récuperer sur le cd:

```
src_unpack() {

    cdrom_get_cds bin/Linux/x86/${PN}

    ln -sfn "${CDROM_ROOT}"/data cd

    unpack "./cd/data.tar.gz"

    use linguas_de && unpack "./cd/langpack_de.tar.gz"

    use linguas_fr && unpack "./cd/langpack_fr.tar.gz"

    use linguas_ru && unpack "./cd/langpack_ru.tar.gz"

    rm -f cd

    cp -rf "${CDROM_ROOT}"/bin/Linux/x86/* . || die "cp exes failed"

    cp -f "${CDROM_ROOT}"/{READ*,icon*} . || die "cp READ* failed"

    mkdir -p patch

    cd patch

    unpack_makeself ${MY_P}-x86.run

    bin/Linux/x86/loki_patch patch.dat "${S}" || die "loki_patch failed"

    cd "${S}"

    rm -rf patch

}

```

le cd doit ressembler à ça:

```

.

|-- bin

|   `-- Linux

|       `-- x86

|           `-- coldwar

|-- data

|   |-- data.tar.gz

|   |-- langpack_de.tar.gz

|   |-- langpack_fr.tar.gz

|   `-- langpack_ru.tar.gz

|-- README

`-- icon.png

```

Tout semble indiquer un jeu porté sous linux avec le système d'installation de Loki (y compris la mise jour utilisée par l'ebuild.

Donc je pense pas qu'un cd pour windows puisse convenir...

Tu pourrais à la limite récupérer les données du data.tar.gz (mais pas dans le bon packaging) mais il te manquera quand même l'exécutable.

EDIT: tu doit pouvoir récupérer le binaire dans la démo de coldwar

Essaye de tenter ta chance avec wine...

Bruno

----------

